# Guerilla Beekeepers Spehar frame - Review Part 1



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

More pics, the last two are the frame in one of my Warre' boxes:


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's their video: https://youtu.be/Hz-clcgddao


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

dynemd said:


> Here's their video: https://youtu.be/Hz-clcgddao




Thanks! I did forget to mention I have no affiliation with them except they sent me these to do a review when I requested it. I like them, I hope they hold up well!


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Am I wrong there is no way for the bees to get around the end bars? Aren't the bees going to propolise them to the wall?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Acebird said:


> Am I wrong there is no way for the bees to get around the end bars? Aren't the bees going to propolise them to the wall?


Yes you are wrong. There is perfect bee spacing.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

I did send a link to this thread to James also, so if you have questions about the frames that I can't answer he may see them here so don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

This could prove to be very valuable to those who do mini mating nucs too...

At $.83 for a single frame without top/bottom bars, seems competitively priced.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't say that I really believe that plastic is any more 'sustainable' than wood... But other than that, have at 'er.

Adam


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Was wondering how these made threw this summer? Can you give us a report on them? Thanks


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

Based on their video, the only advantage I see is saving about three minutes of assembly time. Almost 9.00 dollars plus any tax and shipping cost to save three minutes per ten frames and the minimal cost of glue and brads does not seem worth it.

As it is my frames cost between .85 and 1.00.


----------



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

they need to find a way to get the cost down to about .50 cent. if they can when I would be interested.


----------

